# Kommentare zu: Pressemitteilung "DGzRS erneut ausgezeichnet"



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2005)

Hier könnt Ihr kommentieren und diskutieren.

Dazu gleich mal wieder meine Meinung:
Als (Boots)Angler sollte man auch in der Weihnachtszeit, wo viele Organisationen, die sicherlich auch Spendengelder sinnvoll einsetzen und einerben, die DGzRS nicht vergessen!!


----------

